# Union City Tennessee BBQ Pics



## Bruce B (Sep 28, 2006)

Get a little rain did they?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Looked great.
What was the green pepper thing there?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

kpigout said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummm...is that recipe on here somewhere?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 30, 2006)

And are your friends member here yet?  IF NOT, WHY?  Nice pics.


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> kpigout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am with the Cap'n on requesting the recipe. King crab season opens on Oct. 15 and I have been looking for a good bisque recipe for several years, just on the off chance I end up with some left over crab.

Griff


----------

